# Bandsaw or Scroll Saw?



## Chems (30 Jun 2008)

Hi to all, first time in here. Ive been trying to cut this shape out of some 5mm thick lime. I dont own a bandsaw or scroll saw (Id call a scroll saw a jigsaw is that wrong?) but I do want to buy a bandsaw would I be able to cut this shape with a 1/4 blade or should I get a scroll saw for the job?

Image Edited by Gill: _Sorry, especially as it's your first visit to this part of the forum, but due to copyright technicalities we can no longer allow pictures to be posted here which could be used as patterns  . If you can post a section of the image which would give everyone an idea of what you're trying to achieve without it being a usable pattern, there shouldn't be a problem._


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2008)

Hi Chems

I feel a bit of a heel for pulling your image on your first venture here, which (for those who haven't seen it) was a rather nice outline of a deer. There were some rather sharp turns on your design which a band saw would have difficulty cutting because its blade would be too thick to make acute turns. Also, some of the lines looked as if they would have to be made by drilling a pilot hole and then feeding a blade in to make the cut. A bandsaw is not capable of making these internal cuts, so a scroll saw capable of using flat-headed blades is really what you would need.

5mm lime is not a particularly difficult wood to cut, so if this is just going to be a 'one-off' project it might be more economical to buy a hand-held saw rather than a machine. Much will depend on the size of the project though, because the throat on a hand-held saw isn't very deep - about 20cm IIRC. Using a hand-held fret saw takes a bit of practice but you should get the hang of it pretty quickly. I'd suggest you try a couple of dummy runs first and make sure you have some spare blades to hand in case of the inevitable breakages.

Terminology is one of the bugbears of the scrolling community, although the question is normally, "What's the difference between a fret saw and a scroll saw?" Incidentally, nowadays they're the same to all intents and purposes. The difference between a jigsaw and a scroll saw is more marked in that a scroll saw is a bench mounted thin blade which is clamped between two rising and falling arms, whereas a jigsaw is a blade mounted in a hand-held machine which is clamped at the upper end only and uses a thicker blade.

Here's an example of a jigsaw:







Here's an example of a fret saw (scroll saw):






Here's an example of a hand-held fret saw:






Gill


----------



## Tusses (30 Jun 2008)

LOL - at school we called the bench mounted one a Jig Saw 

the hand held electric one could be called a Saber Saw !

as for images - I'm sure you could get away with a link which shows you where the image is on the web (i.e. doesn't display here) ?


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2008)

Tusses":4e0zgopr said:


> as for images - I'm sure you could get away with a link which shows you where the image is on the web (i.e. doesn't display here) ?



No, that's not on either.

Gill


----------



## Tusses (30 Jun 2008)

how odd !

oh well - as long as we know


----------



## Chems (30 Jun 2008)

Gill, I drew the image with my own fair hand on Illustrator it been a deer which is my family crest. I have "mad" computer drawing skills and will exchange these for someone to cut the shape for me. So if its ok that its my picture and Im fine with it been here can I show it?


I have a hand held one, it has a half inch blade in so thats not good. It may work with a thinner one. I really want a bandsaw an this was a good excuse!


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2008)

Unfortunately, Chems, there was high profile litigation over scroll saw patterns not that long ago on another forum; as a result, it is very much forum policy that we do nothing which might risk precipitating similar litigation here. Since this forum does not have the resources to authenticate patterns, it has been decided that no new patterns should be posted. While I am confident your design has been posted in good faith, if we allow patterns to be posted here relying on the good faith of others it is inevitable that something illegitimate will emerge eventually. This is why we imposed a blanket ban on all patterns.

Gill


----------



## Chems (30 Jun 2008)

What if it is heavily watermarked Gill? Thats how sites like Turbo Squid protect there preview images?


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2008)

The decision not to allow the posting of patterns may not be popular, but its purpose is to protect the forum.

Gill


----------



## big soft moose (1 Jul 2008)

Hi chems - I think this is one of those cases where when a lady says "no" she means it 

by the way in answer to your original question , you definitely need a scroll saw - doing that pattern on a jg saw would be dificult and hazardous.

a decent scroll saw can be had for arround 80 notes (scheppach) while cheap one range from 60 (perform) to 25 (B&Q) though the cheap end of the cheap ones are generally rubbish.


----------



## Chems (1 Jul 2008)

I purchased the Titan and hope to get some time to play with it, when I dont know but watch this space for some wooden deer. I want to round all the edges off, whats the best way to go about that, Im thinking a bit of dremel or something?


----------



## Tusses (2 Jul 2008)

sand paper  

:wink:


----------



## Gill (2 Jul 2008)

Actually, abrasive paper is dead good for this  !

When I'm rounding over edges, I like to use a Dremel fitted with a round-over bit and mounted in its router table. However, there are always crevices which the Dremel won't reach into, so for these I use a Flextech carving knife and finish off with strips of abrasive. I hold one end of the abrasive between my thumb and forefinger, the other end between my little finger and ring finger. Although I've tried clamping strips of abrasive into the frames of hand-held fret saws (and it works), I still prefer to use my hands.

A quality penknife would be a good alternative to a Flextech, but I'd steer clear of a Stanley knife because the blade is too rigid and large. You need a craft knife of some sort.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (2 Jul 2008)

Gill":isn9se9r said:


> The decision not to allow the posting of patterns may not be popular, but its purpose is to protect the forum.
> 
> Gill



If you won't allow patterns to be posted here, why not have them posted elsewhere ?
I am all for protecting copyright but I hate being held to ransom purely because there might be a chance it breaches copyright which is the line this forum seems to take !

I am not into patterns so it's not an interest area for me but surely someone who is interested could make a forum elsewhere for patterns to be posted ? A simple disclaimer of images/patterns posted should cover the forum maker (not sure why this forum doesn't do this !) thus putting the onus on the poster.
This forum would only need a simple link to the forum where the patterns are posted. :wink: 

Yes, I know some legal buff may well point out the downfall of this simple work-around but I hate all the red tape and laws that stifle forums like this from posting a simple pattern ! After all, working to a pattern is the way most scrollers work so to my mind, it should be a priority to find a solution to this problem instead of banning the posting of patterns with no alternative.


----------



## Gill (2 Jul 2008)

You may hate it Alan, but you're not potentially liable to pay the legal costs. As far as I'm concerned, there's no need to discuss this matter any further.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (2 Jul 2008)

Gill":lmr7mql9 said:


> You may hate it Alan, but you're not potentially liable to pay the legal costs. As far as I'm concerned, there's no need to discuss this matter any further.
> 
> Gill



It would appear you didn't read my post properly or you wouldn't have given the reply you did !


----------



## Gill (2 Jul 2008)

Enough. This thread is now locked.

Gill


----------

